# vote vote week 12 top 25 rankings



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

time to vote again voting ends 11pm CDT monday will we have a new #1 or a new #1 already been #1?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

1 Syracuse
2 Kansas 
3 Kentucky 
4 Villanova 
5 Michigan St.
6 Georgetown
7 West Virginia
8 Purdue
9 BYU
10 Duke
11 Ohio St.
12 Texas
13 Tennessee
14 Kansas St. 
15 Gonzaga
16 Temple
17 Georgia Tech
18 Vanderbilt 
19 Wisconsin 
20 Baylor
21 Butler
22 Missouri
23 Northern Iowa
24 New Mexico
25 Xavier


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

1. Kansas
2. Syracuse
3. Duke
4. West Virginia
5. Villanova
6. Kentucky
7. BYU
8. Kansas St.
9. Georgetown
10. Texas
11. Purdue
12. Wisconsin
13. Michigan St.
14. Vanderbilt
15. Baylor
16. Temple
17. Tennessee
18. Georgia Tech
19. Xavier
20. New Mexico
21. Butler
22. Northern Iowa
23. Missouri
24. Pittsburgh
25. Wake Forest


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

apelman42 said:


> 1 Syracuse
> 2 Kansas
> 3 Kentucky
> 4 Villanova
> ...



Syracuse beat DePaul by 2, meanwhile Kansas beat Missouri by like 25 and beat a very tough KState team, @KState
I understand JN thinks Syracuse is the better team, but other people shouldnt really be ranking Cuse above Kansas


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Kansas is the clear #1 team in the country. I don't think there is any debating that.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> Syracuse beat DePaul by 2, meanwhile Kansas beat Missouri by like 25 and beat a very tough KState team, @KState
> I understand JN thinks Syracuse is the better team, but other people shouldnt really be ranking Cuse above Kansas





coolpohle said:


> Kansas is the clear #1 team in the country. I don't think there is any debating that.


Syracuse smoked Georgetown earlier this week.

I've seen K-State play a few times and I'm not impressed. They play a very sloppy game.

If you want to say that Kansas won a tough road game, Syracuse won an equally tough road game in Morgantown two weeks ago.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Kansas St. has beaten Xavier, won @ UNLV, beaten Texas, won @ Baylor so they are a good team. A game Kansas should have won, yes but winning on the road is tough. 

Kansas' win over Missouri and Syracuse's win over Georgetown pretty much cancel themselves out, imo.

However, if we're comparing the two team's losses - I'll take a loss @ Tennessee versus a home loss to Pitt.


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

1.Syracuse
2.Kansas
3.Villanova
4.Kentucky
5.West Virginia
6.Michigan St
7.Georgetown
8.Purdue
9.Kansas St.
10.Duke
11.Texas
12.BYU
13.Tennessee
14.Vanderbilt
15.Temple
16.Georgia Tech
17.Wisconsin
18.Pittsburgh
19.Butler
20.Baylor
21.Clemson
22.Northern Iowa
23.Ohio St. 
24.Missouri
25.New Mexico


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

1. Kansas
2. Syracuse
3. Villanova
4. Michigan State
5. Kentucky
6. West Virginia
7. Georgetown
8. Kansas State
9. Duke
10. BYU
11. Texas
12. Temple
13. Tennessee
14. Purdue
15. Vanderbilt
16. Ohio State
17. Butler
18. Wisconsin
19. New Mexico
20. Northern Iowa
21. Cornell
22. Baylor
23. Gonzaga
24. Georgia Tech
25. Xavier


----------



## Rainmaker203 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. Kansas
2. Syracuse
3. Villanova
4. Kentucky
5. Michigan State
6. Georgetown
7. West Virginia
8. Texas
9. Duke
10. Kansas State
11. Purdue
12. Brigham Young
13. Wisconsin
14. Ohio State
15. New Mexico
16. Vanderbilt
17. Temple
18. Georgia Tech
19. Gonzaga
20. Tennessee
21. Butler
22. Northern Iowa
23. Wake Forest
24. Missouri
25. Cornell


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

1. Kansas
2. Syracuse
3. Kentucky
4. Villanova
5. Michigan State
6. West Virginia
7. Georgetown
8. Duke
9. Texas
10. BYU
11. Kansas State
12. Purdue
13. Wisconsin
14. Tennessee
15. Ohio State
16. Vanderbilt
17. Temple 
18. Georgia Tech
19. Baylor
20. Butler
21. New Mexico
22. Northern Iowa
23. Xavier
24. Clemson
25. Maryland


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

also guys 'cuse lost that game in the exhibit season to the d2 school at home


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Syracuse losing an exhibition game shouldn't count toward their ranking...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> Syracuse losing an exhibition game shouldn't count toward their ranking...


Agreed.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

1. Syracuse
2. Villanova
3. Kentucky
4. Kansas
5. Michigan St.
6. Georgetown
7. West Virginia
8. BYU
9. Wisconsin
10. Kansas St.
11. Purdue
12. Ohio St.
13. Duke
14. Maryland
15. Pittsburgh
16. Murray St.
17. Butler
18. Baylor
19. Georgia Tech
20. Northern Iowa
21. Cornell
22. St. Mary's
23. Wichita St.
24. UAB
23. Vanderbilt
24. Siena
25. Devan Downey


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Murray St.? Seriously? Yep. They have 5 guys averaging 10 points a game... their 20 wins have been rather convincing. They only lost to Cal by 5. They could be a bracket buster this year.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Oh btw, don't rank UK in the top 25 because they got beat by Gardner Webb 2 years ago and by VMI last year...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> Murray St.? Seriously? Yep. They have 5 guys averaging 10 points a game... their 20 wins have been rather convincing. They only lost to Cal by 5. They could be a bracket buster this year.


Five guys on this board could average 10 ppg if we got to play the likes of Tennessee-Martin every game.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Five guys on this board could average 10 ppg if we got to play the likes of Tennessee-Martin every game.


I think they could beat beat NIU or Butler. But yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, they probably could...I just wouldn't rank a team who's best win is over Morehead St.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

BlueBaron said:


> Syracuse losing an exhibition game shouldn't count toward their ranking...


I just making a point


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1 KU
2 Syr
3 Nova
4 MSU
5 WVU
6 Georgetown
7 Kentucky
8 Texas
9 Purdue
10 Duke
11 K-state
12 BYU
13 UNI
14 Tenn
15 Temple
16 Vandy
17 Miss
18 Georgia tech
19 Clemoson
20 Butler
21 New Mexico
22 Cornell
23 UCONN 
24 Xavier
25 Maryland


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I swear you do this every week kalum - ranking a team that has no business anywhere near the top 25. UConn is 13-8, 3-5 in conference and has lost consecutive games. That's as bad as ranking UNC right now.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I bet my 25th pick could beat UConn by himself... well he'd have to...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

1. Kansas
2. Syracuse
3. Villanova
4. Kentucky
5. Michigan State
6. West Virginia
7. Purdue
8. BYU
9. Kansas State
10. Texas
11. Duke
12. Georgetown
13. New Mexico
14. Gonzaga
15. Tennessee
16. Ohio State
17. Butler
18. Temple
19. Georgia Tech
20. Wisconsin
21. Vanderbilt
22. Northern Iowa
23. Pittsburgh
24. Cornell
25. Mississippi


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

can someone tally up for me this week? I will not be able to until late tonight. thank you


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> also guys 'cuse lost that game in the exhibit season to the d2 school at home


Sure enough, but remember that Jim Boeheim has a a hotter trophy wife then Bill Self. Its as relevant as your point.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> Syracuse beat DePaul by 2, meanwhile Kansas beat Missouri by like 25 and beat a very tough KState team, @KState
> I understand JN thinks Syracuse is the better team, but other people shouldnt really be ranking Cuse above Kansas


Come on now. That is a seriously insulting comment based on the contributions and past evaluations of teams I have made here.

My votes have NEVER been based on bias, and I dare you to find any rankings where I have not valid comments to support Syracuse ranking this year.

Prior to this week
- Kansas did not have Syracuse`s road win profile
- Had been having more closer game of late
- Syracuse did better against common opponents (Cornell and Memphis)

These were all valid points that supported a close separation of the two teams. To insinuate that my vote is a homer vote is insulting, and I am biting my lip right now,.

This week due to Syracuse`s near loss at Depaul I have Kansas as number one.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

lol, my bad, I didnt mean it like that... I was saying like you watch a lot of Syracuse basketball so you saying they are better than Kansas is justified...
But from what Ive seen Kansas is still the better team, but ya not calling you a homer, just meant that you probably know more about the Orangemen than most posters here
I doubt Apelman42 has seen every Syracuse game this season(like you probably have) or every Kansas game this season(like KansasAlumn probably has) so he is going mostly from the same games that most posters are, and I dont see how anyone could rank Cuse higher based on that...


----------

